

Ask HN: How do you build the perfect SDK? - gcatalfamo

Hello HN, we are building 2 sdks (iOS &amp; Android) to create an easy way for developers to connect their apps to our PaaS. (www.xensify.com)
We already have the first release up and running but we are working to create something that is truly remarkable in terms of B2D or devops experience.<p>Are there any must-read guides we should follow? Any tip, hint, suggestion, dos and donts some experienced Sdk&#x2F;library developer could share with us?<p>A note: the sdk is wrapping a RESTful set of Apis<p>Thanks! Cheers
======
benologist
I always focus on simplicity for the people who have to do the integrations -

1) make it super easy to integrate your SDK into any project

2) documentation solves common requirements and problems

3) samples provide a starting point for getting additional value

To help this I try and minimizing steps required for integration, my preferred
method of integration is "copy this folder to your project" which is something
developers of all backgrounds can achieve easily, and then I write
documentation and code examples that emphasize how you can get started
immediately, and samples for more specific examples.

You can see my approach in action at
[http://playtomic.org](http://playtomic.org) (lots of examples) and
[http://playtomic.org/api/as3.html](http://playtomic.org/api/as3.html) (lots
of docs with code samples).

~~~
gcatalfamo
thank you for the advice, it's very appreciated

